# looking for 40/30 yamaha 4 stroke tiller used



## hotshotinn (Jan 30, 2014)

My friend is wanting the motor for a 1448 Lowe Jon boat.He have a line on a used 60/40 Yamaha four stroke tiller but is scared it would be to big on his 1448.I say what the hell go with the 60/40 but who am I?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree with him. Too heavy for it.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 30, 2014)

https://semo.craigslist.org/boa/4307186750.html


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 31, 2014)

I got my friend the info and he is going to call him.If anyone else see one out there post it here or send PM

thankyou all for the info


----------



## semojetman (Feb 2, 2014)

https://semo.craigslist.org/boa/4315236714.html

I know I know this aint a 40 30 yamaha but it seems like a good price for a small jet motor.


----------



## hotshotinn (Feb 4, 2014)

I will tell my friend about the mercury.

he called the other guy about the Yamaha and was going to buy it but is now thinking about buying a new one.He might be interested in the Mercury for that price.Does anyone know how that 25 jet would work on a 1448?I had a older mercury 25 jet 2 stroke and it worked good with one man in the boat,with two guys it lacked for power. Maybe the new 25 mercury would be better?I know for a fact the 30 Yamaha jet does a great job as I own one


----------



## hotshotinn (Feb 5, 2014)

My friend is now gettin price on a new 40 Mercury jet.That would look huge on the back of his 1448 Lowe jon :mrgreen: I tell him about the Tohatsu 35 jet too.There is a deelership that sell the Yamaha,Mercury and Tohatsu.Wonder what one he will buy?


----------

